# csb in november



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i put this in the general discussion thread, but figured it fit here too. i will be heading to the cape san blas / apalachicola bay area in two weeks on a trip with a buddy. we'll be fishing out of my bay boat, but it's short and only draws about 6-8".i am having a tough time trying to decide which bay to fish on that saturday.i've only been to the area a few times, all this past year. ihave never been to that area at this time of year, so any tips/suggestions (not asking for your honey hole) would be greatly appreciated. water clarity could be an issue, as we will be mostly fly fishing, but I will be chucking some gear as well if i get frustrated enough with my wind knots:doh. 



thanks:bowdown:bowdown

james


----------

